# thursday clubbing on whitmore



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Todd,
I'll look you up tomorrow and give you a ring. I wont be around this weekend (trout fishing w/ my dad up north) but I would love to try the Detroit River. Believe it or not, I've never fished it before... have two Erie trips under my belt but have yet to hit the river...

Zob


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I'll have a open seat even if Fishspanker shows up ,pm me .


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

hmm if i get outta work on time i can make it but....i aint got no boat right now!!! so anyone with an open spot im game unless your launching early dont wanna hold anyone up


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Wench and I have a 3rd seat.........we expect to arrive at launch around 5ish...we also have a hand held tuned to ch. 7.......for anyone not familiar with us we drive a black magnum, sail a black/silver alumacraft...................Of course on thursday nites, we are lot more familiar with SKUNKS than fish!!!!!!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

The boys and I will be there around 6pm. Will be on both Channel 7 and Marine channel 68.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I hope to launch before 5:00 ,if someone wants to hook up ,pm for my cell# and I'll pick you up.Chad , are you lookin for a new rig ?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hmmm.......temps in the 50's, east winds 12 to 20 mph, rain predicted 2 p.m. thru midnight..........................betcha I know what day of the week it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

shametamer said:


> hmmm.......temps in the 50's, east winds 12 to 20 mph, rain predicted 2 p.m. thru midnight..........................betcha I know what day of the week it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Hey Bill,
This weather has me a bit concerned my boat might get WET!! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

trouttime said:


> Hey Bill,
> This weather has me a bit concerned my boat might get WET!! :yikes: :lol:


Hmmm, Last i heard Sean, there is nothing about 'wet', that you didn't just love! :evilsmile Hopefully we can slime up the inside some today, for ya! If the weather stays like it is now it should be dandy..great overcast, light breeze and just a real real slow droppin barometer. Have you had Craig on a weightlifting program all week? I figure you want to be sure he doesn't wear down netting all your trophies today!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

just walked inthe door i Pm'd ya Jim!!


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Well since I'm the local I figured I would post first. I had a great time fishing with Sean and Craig and put some slime in Sean's boat (4 walleyes & 3 smallies). The fishing was good right off the bat and then tapered down. The weather went from bad to worse but it didn't seem to matter. It's always good to be out with a couple of guys who love to talk fishing too. Nice meeting the rest of you at the launch and Craig won the grand prize of respect for his 20 incher  

Hope to do it again sometime soon.

Zob


----------

